# Is priority shipping okay with fish?



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Possibly going to be shipping fish soon and have been gauging prices. I have read on other forums that priority will be fine but I am looking for other opinions.

If so, what are the best ways to ensure fish safety? Bag buddies, bag type, insulation, etc.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

GO HERE - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/transporting_cichlids.php Scroll down until u see "PACKING FISH".


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

That article focuses primarily on overnight shipping. I am looking more for opinions on the idea of USPS Priority Shipping as a legitimately safe method of shipping live fish. I am concerned with how well and what percautions are needed if this is a possible option.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

During the summer, being exposed to heat might be more of a concern with longer shipping times than other times of the year.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Line the priority box with styrofoam and use bag buddies. That's all I do and I do it all the time.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks, hopefully this works out!

Will get bag buddies, do you use the double plastic bag method or breather bags?


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

I've received fish shipped priority with no issues, even in 90+ degree temps. Usually the box is lined with styrofoam, then newspaper/packing peanuts sheltering the bags themselves. I wouldn't ship sensitive fish for more than 2 day priority (vs. 3 day).


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I just sent out two boxes this afternoon...


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

What size, how much water per bag, how many bag buddies, and how much does the final package usually weigh? Sorry for the rapid fire questions ha.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

JoelRHale said:


> What size,


They were the $14.95 square boxes. And the size of the fish were an inch or so.


> how much water per bag,


Air is a little more important that water. 1/3 water 2/3 air. I can fit two bags of six fish in this size box. Experiment with it and you'll figure it out.


> how many bag buddies,


One per bag.


> and how much does the final package usually weigh?


Weight does not matter, they are priority boxes from the post office...


> Sorry for the rapid fire questions ha.


There are not stupid questions, just stupid people who don't ask them. Besides, I joined C-F to help people and to learn a few things too!


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey thanks, man, I appreciate it. I feel much more confident now in shipping these fish. :thumb:


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Just as an update, shipped them almost exactly how *TheFishGuy* said to today. The only substituion was instead of styro sheets I used styro peanuts and crammed in as many as would fit. Fish seemed happy and stress free after chilling in a bucket with bag buddies before final bagging and I planned it so they would be in a bag, in my possession, for less than 5 minutes and planned the drop off to about 1.5 hours before they actually ship the packages. Hopefully they arrive safe!

Also, *TheFishGuy*, those square boxes are made perfectly for two bags, are they not!? Like a glove.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

So how was the shipment a success? When I ship Priority it is similar to FishGuy. The only changes I would make to your routine would be to add the bag buddies into the bag right before you close it. They claim to release oxygen into the bag, so I'd want as little to escape as possible. I would also use the sheets of insulation instead of peanuts. Did you fast the fish for a couple of days before shipping?


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

I would call it a success. I was disappointed that one fish did not make it but the guy I shipped it to ordered a similar amount of fish from one of our site sponsors and one fish of his did not make it either. So my shipment was on par with a professional breeder's shipment, I'd call that pretty good for my first time!

I bag buddied them twice, once in the 5 gal bucket to calm them and let them expel any more waste they might have and then right before I closed the bag. I didn't put the bucket water in the bag, it was new treated tap.

I had read to fast them for 3-5 days prior to shipment so I called it 4 days and did that.

I felt like peanuts created a more secure and similar insulating environment. I put them in very methodically and once I was done there wasn't a single bit of empty space in the box.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's the issue with packing peanuts... They do not insulate the bags from the outside. THe idea is to insulate the entire box... But I'm glad it worked...

I do not fast my fish because in a stress situation they will burn fat and still poo... I also use water from the tank... And I add the bag buddie to the bag before water goes in.... Or right before I tie it shut... Seeing as I've got adult ADD I usually add it first as part of the bagging rutine...


----------

